# What do acronyms (like WG, DG, WDG, etc) mean in herbicide names?



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello. What do the acronyms after an herbicide name mean (I think I've seen: WG, DG, WDG, maybe some others). And, what is the significance of such monikers?

Also, why do some herbicide products come in a bottle which had two screw-caps on top, which one that appears to open to an empty volumetric chamber? It does not make sense to me, because the volumetric chamber can't be poured from the opening to the main bottle, so if you need to dump it out just to dump it back in to the volumetric chamber to measure, then dump it back out again, that the heck is the point of that?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

sheepfescue said:


> Hello. What do the acronyms after an herbicide name mean (I think I've seen: WG, DG, WDG, maybe some others). And, what is the significance of such monikers?
> 
> Also, why do some herbicide products come in a bottle which had two screw-caps on top, which one that appears to open to an empty volumetric chamber? It does not make sense to me, because the volumetric chamber can't be poured from the opening to the main bottle, so if you need to dump it out just to dump it back in to the volumetric chamber to measure, then dump it back out again, that the heck is the point of that?


Without knowing which specific products you're talking about, I would say all three of those acronyms are referring to Wettable Dispersable Granules - which must be mixed with water to be applied. Once in water, the granules break apart into fine particles similar to wettable powders.

Those are measure and pour bottles. There are a couple different styles - 'squeeze and pour' and 'tip and pour'.

Squeeze and pour bottles are designed for you to remove the cap on the small chamber and squeeze the bottle to slowly add product to the graduated small chamber. Once you reach the desired volume, you dump the contents of the small chamber into your sprayer.

Tip and pour usually have a triangular shaped small chamber. They are designed to fill the small chamber by leaving both caps on and tipping the bottle to add product to the graduated small chamber. There is sometimes an arrow molded into the bottle to direct you which way to tip. Once you have added the desired volume, you remove the cap and pour the contents of the small chamber into your sprayer.


----------

